# Suggestions on a new Mower?



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, I've never had a new rider but the wife is insisting I get a new one this year. Fine, since she insists. Now the real question: What rider is better? I looked at the John Deere, Husqvarna, Cub Cadet, and Craftsman. I am a Briggs man so the one I go with will have a Briggs engine. I was looking at the Husqvarna 23HPand 48" cut found here:

http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=84182-41798-YTH2348&lpage=none

I'm really just wanting to make the smartest purchase possible. I have a yard the's about .75 acres so it's not huge but I'm a big ole boy so I don't want the 12 HP P.O.S. either. 

Any ideas?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

.....


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

I didn't realize that. I thought Husqvarna was at the top end. So, would you go with John Deere?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## AcreFarm04 (Jan 31, 2007)

Sears generaly has better customer support than the box stores that carry the Husqvarna line, or any big names at the big stores. Excluding Sears, the other stores send their machines to a dealer for repair, like newz7151 said. That can be good, 'cause they are usually a local place (opposed to Sears sending them to a repair center sometimes a couple of hours away) but it can also be bad. I've heard stories from owners (namely Deere and Cadet) that say the dealers don't like to provide a whole lot of suport for a machine they didn't make a sale on.
If you're set on a big name, buy from a dealer. It might cost more but in the long run you'll get better service.
Food for thought anyhow


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Riders sold by Sears are service by In Home Techs. A tech will come to your home to fix it. They are not sent to a repair centers.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

deleted


----------



## AcreFarm04 (Jan 31, 2007)

After waranty, you have the choice of taking to a repair center, taking it to a store that accepts them (all dealer stores, not all full line stores) or having a tech come to you. During waranty they will come to your house.


----------



## AcreFarm04 (Jan 31, 2007)

_Some_ techs will do crap like that. Never had one tell the customer to fix it themselves, but more than a few times they would pull a machine apart, not have what they need and leave. They would tell the customer to bring it to the store, and he would ship the parts there. Problem was getting a tech to the store to finish the job. Not to mention a pissed customer who just had to haul his 2 month old $3,000 machine in for a simple quick-fix. We had 1 tech in particular that was good at making work for other people, that's not to say they're all like that. Some are good, just not all.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Doesn't matter what repair shop or store you take something to. Some are good and some are bad.... Sears is no exception. The point was that a tech will come to your home to fix it and you don't have to take it in to get fixed as the above poster said.


----------



## kollinsb (Jul 25, 2005)

Well, you guys have got me wondering. I just want a reliable mower that will last me a few years. I take care of my stuff so that shouldn't be a problem. I'm a B&S man, I figure the 23HP B&S engine was a good one. I will get it in the next week or so. I'm also getting a push mower. 

I thought about a weed eater too. Any thoughts on the 4 cycle weed eaters as opposed to the 2 cycle? Getting a rider, push mower and a weed eater.


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

sears mower, pushmower, get a sears too, and get a 2cycle weedeater, or get a briggs stratton edger, with those 3/2hp engines.


----------



## madmanmoose (Aug 26, 2006)

get a snapper riding mower best thing for less than an acre 
http://www.snapperinc.com/residential/rear.html
they look small but they got power
oh and if your a big guy like me get the front counterweight I had 2 get 1 :tongue:


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I was just through all this last summer. Spent alot of time looking at and comparing mowers. Had narrowed it down to 3 brands...John Deere, Cub, and Simplicity. I felt the Simplicity was the most comfortable to sit on and had the best value for the buck. The mower decks are one of the best out there. A good site to vist is : 

http://forums2.gardenweb.com/forums/tractor/?19184

Alot of good info on all mowers.

RC


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

craftsman.. had one for 6 years... dad never changed oil... worked great. and still is rite now we're replacing the head gaskets.. it melted.. :freak:


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

beware of the box stores, their setup and pre-delivery prep leaves a lot to be desired.i work in a dealership that sells cub cadet and troy-bilt. both built by MTD. both good mowers but the quality is not what it used to be. any mower is only as good as the upkeep they get. do you have a grasshopper dealer inyour area? they are very well built. if you go with a box store,thank you i,ll have some work heading myway


----------



## jaybird62 (Sep 28, 2006)

check out grasshoppermower.com


----------



## oscaryu1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Snapper is all right too =) just check how much customer support and help and warranty ya get :thumpbsup:


----------



## timbo (Aug 11, 2005)

as far as sears goes ,,, id rather buy a goat and use a spare car tire to keep him mowing in one circle then id move the tire for more mowing ,and with gasoline at 3.00 bucks plus a gallon the goat would eat the grass for free faten up on it, and then in fall id sell the goat for a nice profit ,now if we can find something to eat snow we would be set for what ever comes along ,, sears customer service is a joke if your not too mad to laugh it off! my self id buy an american made lawn tractor if i could afford one, club cadet ,first then a real John Deere backed with warentee for at least 2 years and id run the the thing... do the nieghbors too, and then some,, as most all break downs will happen while break in period is warrenteed but after that expect to pay big bucks for a JD shop to fix ,husky as nice to look at with drink holder etc. but you will want one that works this year and maybe next year ??buy AMERICAN ,no japanese ,china made ,Mexican wonders ,again buy an american ,or get a goat id get a goat they give milk make cheese? ,fatten one up, and sell for a profit from your lawn they also fertilize too!and ya aint gotta push or steer a goat they even trim shrubbery and eat small saplings too!! you could build a little cart and teach the goat to pull you to town and back home with no worry of tickets for speeding and what the town will have to talk about best deal all the way around is the goat i have two a brown one we call bess< and a white one we call billy. they even live in the mower shed, till fall next spring id go buy a couple more and if they have kids ,you can sell them around easter time for even more money !!! folks collect em like crazy with gas getting out of sight its just a thought from an inventive guy ,,,


----------

